# Mesquite island countertop.



## gman79

Just finished building and installing a mesquite island countertop for my brother's new house. After a lot of jointing, planing, ripping, adding resin and tons of sanding I finally finished.












































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gman79

Adding one more pic to show raw materials









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Picudo Azul

Congrats. Really nice. What do you have for a saw mill ????


----------



## WildThings

Beautiful countertop. Love the look of mesquite!


----------



## gman79

Picudo Azul said:


> Congrats. Really nice. What do you have for a saw mill ????


Paid a guy who owns a gas powered bandsaw mill. He has a huge setup where he sells lumber off of whatever tree he can mill.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher

Really turned out great. It would be nice to do a live edge bench.


----------



## Hooked

Beautiful top. Love the look of mesquite.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Beautiful!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Justin

Your Brother owes you!!!!!! Looks great


----------



## sammytx

that is beautiful.
do you use biscuits or dowels or just glue the edges together?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Very Nice work! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Its Catchy

Gman79

You have skills. How long did you let that wood dry before working with it?


----------



## gman79

sammytx said:


> that is beautiful.
> do you use biscuits or dowels or just glue the edges together?


I used oak dowels along with glue

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gman79

I bought my mesquite from a local guy who mills all sorts of wood. This particular mesquite was cured over a couple of years


Its Catchy said:


> Gman79
> 
> You have skills. How long did you let that wood dry before working with it?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423

Beautiful work and a heck of a lot of it! Pat on back!


----------



## RB II

I have a bunch of 2â€ live edge cedar. Some almost 24â€ wide x 15â€™ plus long. I plan on making counter tops out of the wood. May reach out for assistance.


----------



## gman79

For sure, just message me


RB II said:


> I have a bunch of 2â€ live edge cedar. Some almost 24â€ wide x 15â€™ plus long. I plan on making counter tops out of the wood. May reach out for assistance.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

